# White Bass Bust



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

http://www.grandforks.com/mld/grandfork ... 102967.htm

No wonder White Bass fishing has gone down hill at DL. Time to drop the daily limit to 10 to stop this BS.


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

Almost every time you see fish violations the last names read pretty much the same :eyeroll: Why do they even issue licenses to these guys  Last week I saw a 14' boat with at least 8 dinks in it casting every which way,catching anything that would bite,and didn't throw anything back!!!!!I watched them for about 20min before calling the D.N.R. to check them out but as far as I know,nobody did :eyeroll: :evil: :******:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

As far as I know we live in America.

Blanket stereotypes. Real smart. Might want to keep that one to yourself. :eyeroll:


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm afraid lowering the limit would do nothing to prevent this type of violation (gross overlimit). Doesn't matter what the limit is, poacher's will always take what they can get. Only law-abiding citizens care. I think lowering the limit in order to try to balance the overharvest from poacher's is the wrong approach.

Don't get me wrong, I'd support limits for most species just don't think it will matter in this situation.

Just my opinion


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i don't think gender or race has anything to do with this. i just think people now a days think more about themselves than others. we live in a fast paced world where everyone wants things done yesterday and want everything their way. it is a very greedy world we live in today.


----------



## nilsmaster (Sep 26, 2003)

Ryan,

I could not AGREE more. I swear, did you go and take that out of another post of mine? The reason I say that (in humor a tad too) is that with everything in the world today that is where it all starts and that is where it all ends. From hunting access, to property, to pure respect, to whatever you'd like to analyze the changing values of americans is leading us to a point of no return. It's the most simple building block to EVERYTHING! I hope that the younger generation can survive and regain some common sense and respect in the world. No program a liberal can make will change it...only worsen it. Traditional values of way back need to be brought to the forefront. Lets cross our fingers!!!

Limits don't need to be changed they need to be enforced. I hope we all help in stopping stuff like this because their just isn't enough resources for the enforcement to take care of it...or wait..there is. It's us!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Have to agree with GG!

Hope they get what they deserve!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Dont you guys know these guys go back MINN with our fish to sell in markets and restuants? Thats is complete BS!! They probably dont even buy a lisc and go and fill up coffin cooler full of white bass to make a profit off of? Thats just aint right. Those morons.


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

GiGi-You need to go to HOT TOPICS and give them guys the same crap you gave me.No matter how you try to whitewash it,the problem with THEM is still the problem with THEM  Wait till they come to N.D. and do it to your waterfowl and upland population and we'll see who says what about who.Wait till a bunch of them little buggers jump your favorite roost,downwind ya,or even better yet sneak up on you in your decoys and blast the hell out of things while you are in 'em like I had done to me in Co.If I hadn't been down in the pit takin a crap I would have been seriously injured.So don't accuse me of blanket stereotyping--far as I'm concerned htey've earned every damn bit of my rath :******:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Unbelievable Snowflake!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## CrahNX (May 7, 2004)

Ya know, as much as Id hate to say it. Snowflake is onto something in a sense I am afraid. Poachers come in all shapes and colors, but I have seen some very "interesting" things out of certain groups of people....much moreso than others. Even so, one cannot put everyone into this same category, as there are some very compotent sportsman among this demographic. Nevertheless, some of the things I have seen over the years would make most of you guys sick, simply an enforcement issue in my book though. To often it seems that people play the "naive" card and get off with a slap on the wrist. This has been the third major bust within this demographic this year. Statistically, the incidence rate is very high for the relatively small population of people within this group. Someone, somewhere has to send a message that this kind of behavior is not exceptable with a major punishment. Until then, most likely, we will see more of the same.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

What about the guys from S. Carolina that killed all those ducks a few years back? How about the guys from Wisconsin that got busted with all those perch on DL? Do we then stereotype everyone from those areas? I don't get it.


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

Act dumb and be politically correct all you want;but when it comes right down to it,flagrant poaching has no place in our society,and those caught,no matter who or where they come from,if they can get a license they better obey the laws,should be punished severly!!!!Check out the statistics for yourselves as far as who does what.Maybe N.D. does not have the same problem we have in Mn. with THEM,but it's right around the corner


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Snowflake,

Imagine me saying your an idiot because you live in Minnesota and treating you like crap the first time I meet you. Is that fair to you or other Minnesotans. I don't think so. All I am saying is that you should judge people as individuals and not because they are a member of an ethnic group. Thats not political correctness that is just being considerate of other human beings. If you poach then by all means you should get the full punishment of the law no matter what your background.

This is where I saw the stuff posted first so this is where I posted it.


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

Imagine it hell,y'all already done did that one boy  and ya don't even know what I look like or my ethnic background!!!!My views are my views,and I stand by 'em 100%,like it or not,and I don't think I am alone only I have the yarbles to speak-up :-?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

snowflake said:


> I have the yarbles to speak-up :-?


Way to go snowflake, you must have huge Yarbles if you can say this kind of stuff on an internet forum :eyeroll:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

No Snowflake,
I disagree with your VIEWS that YOU posted and gave you my opinion on those views. I have never called you an idiot, a fool yes, but not an idiot. I don't comment on your posts because your from MN I comment on them because I don't think your views should be perpetuated to new people. Its unhealthy to society. I can only comment on what you post. If you don't like the things I post feel free to comment on them.

I would speak to you the same way in person as i do on this forum. Would you call me a boy in person? I may think your views of the world are foolish and I may tell you why I think they are foolish. But I believe that you are entitled to have them as much as I am entitled to have mine. But I don't make comments that imply that you are below me.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

a possesion limit is a possesion limit no matter who you are......double standards are what is killing this country 8)


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I think Snowflake is a IDIOT. There I said, lets hear here snowy boy.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Your an idiot Tyler. :eyeroll:


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

GG,you know her better than I ever want to :eyeroll:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Oh you called me a girl im broken.  
As for GG you can get bent to duddy. The guy is a tool shed.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

They come from a culture that keeps every fish they catch no matter how small , they are subsistance fisherman in their countries. I have a friend from Thailand that told me when his family first came here that they were watching TV and bass fishing show came on and the host caught a big bass and when he through it back my buddy and his brothers almost jumped through the TV. He laughs about it now, the story does shine the light of truth on the way they see fishing.....


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i have a couple buddies from mexico that were the same way when i took them fishing the first time. i reeled in a nice bass and through her back and they almost jumped in the lake after it. i then proceeded to explain to them the art of catch and release. there better now.


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

Like Bobm said, this is how they fish where they are from. This is how they were taught, so of course some of them are going to keep more than their limit, but you have to also assume that some know the limit and it. But those caught with that many fish should definately have the book thrown at them.


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

No GB3,I wasn't calling you a girl,it was more like ***** :******:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Snowflake just another example of how much class you really have. :eyeroll:


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

So you want to get your feet wet with me too PORKSLOP  You're just another example of those people whose nose is brown clear down past their shoulders!!!!!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Snowflake, sweetheart, hunny buns, baby cakes don't get your girdle in a bind. First off why don't you learn to have a little respect? How many threads that you're involved in will Chris have to jump on and ask to stop the personal attacks? Will you ever mature?

Second. I grew up in a racist household. I have heard them all. All blacks do this, all Jews do that, all Asians do whatever. What a pile of steaming crap. I guess you add credit that all whites are bigots and racists!

Third my brother. I don't hide behind a keyboard. My name is Leo Francis Porcello. My address is 135 Delta Dr #2, Minot AFB ND 58704. My phone number is 727-7371. I will be home tomorrow for a week and then it is back to the field. There are pictures of my truck in my photo album. I am not a hard man to find. I'll be your huckleberry!

Fourth you will have to come up with a little more than PORKSLOP to get my goat. Let's see Leolardo, porkchello, fatman from hell, and a few others have already been used in my childhood. My mom is close to 400lbs. I have heard all the rags and jokes. Please Please try harder to penetrate my iron skin as I really do need a good ole fashioned laugh!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

PC,
Finally some emotion, been pretty slow around here lately.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

hehe well I just get tired of people acting like their way and opinions are the only way. And then they start with the name calling and stuff. Chris has asked repeatedly for this to stop but some fail to respect his wishes. I could see if the dude was a member but he is just a guest getting all the freebies of the site. Botton line he gives no respect he will get no respect. Typical white trash!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm gonna jump right ot the chase. Poaching is illegal, plain and simple. You get what is coming.


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

First off,and I never thought I would say it,but Brad is 100% correct-a-mundo  Secondly P.C.,I'm no more racist than anyone else,and I don't give crap out untill it's handed to me first,then it's on!!!What goes around-comes around.Maybe you should take a look at what your GOOD-BUDDIES say about others,or are you scared you won't be able to hunt with them if you say anything.I have to hand it to GG,at least he seams like a reasonable person,and has the backbone to say what is what we all know is true!!!Why are you giving me all your info PC, :-? Do you think for a minute I would waste my time getting in touch,or what?No interest there candy-***,I'm totally hetro :eyeroll: Maybe while you are at it you can explain why I would want to become a member of this forrum,just to pay good money to have my chops popped every time I say anything?what are the benefits of this?Yea,I'm a guest,but I know when to leave-I'll just stick to the forrums where people still have an open mind and want to talk waterfowling and related subject matter instead of trying to save the world from an area that time has left in its wake.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

This is beyond poaching, this is Market Fishing...


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey your the one that asked if I wanted to get my feet wet with you. You offered. I gave my info. I don't beat around the bush. I fill it up. You made the offer. I am taking you up on it there tiger. What do you just want the standard forum war? I rather not waste the energy typing. If you want to make threats then be prepared to carry them out. Hell I will meet you half way!

I think you can go to my photo album and see I have done pretty well by myself. I have made some friends on this site. Hunted with a few of them and look forward to hunting with others. If they get ****** with my style then so be it. I am me. Nothing more nothing less you can take it or leave it. Although it is nice to hunt with others I know my success won't suffer if I am stuck by myself. Yes I have that much confidence and yes I am that damm good!

As far as the membership goes Chris has asked on numerous occasions to end the personnal attacks. You obvious can't respect that. If you were not freeloading I for one would not have such a problem but since you are not a member you have a "what do I have to loose attitude". For the record I have no problem with people just being guests. I know for a fact that all can't even spare $10. I think if your respecting the rules then it does not matter what your status is.

You can say all you want about being open minded. However saying that all asians or that only asians are poachers is in no way open minded.



> I'll just stick to the forrums where people still have an open mind and want to talk waterfowling and related subject matter


I am sure that talking waterfowl with you might possibly be enjoyable. Truly snowflake my only beef with you is that you jump to the personal attacks prettty fast. I am capable of the same verbal abuse. Trustme when your a victum of if you learn to get good at it. I rather not go back down that road in my life.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Snowflake you are the most ignorant person in the world. I have to deal with minorities every day in the good and in the bad. I personally have no problems with any minority as long as they follow the same rules that everybody does. You get ****** off because you have a bad experience with them once a year then you say every minority is bad and is going to poach. You have not had near enough experience with them to to have a bad taste in your mouth.
If a person is going to poach it doesn't matter what color they are they will get treated the same as every body else. As far as your personal attacks on everybody who has an opinion you need to grow up alot. Stick with talking about hunting and fishing, that is what we are here for.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Seems as if some of you posters should spend a little time at Devils lake and watch the circus when the white bass are spawning. Because some of us are disgusted with what transpires does not nessarly make us racist. Do not think for a minute that they will stop when the white bass population is depleted. Read in a outdoor magazine a few years back where this etnhic group camped on a great trout stream out west and the DNR checked it later and it was completly devoid of any trout. It is a culture and we seem powerless to change it. Madtrapper


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

adokken

I agree 100%.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

adokken,

Sort of like the resident and NR perch fishermen in ND a few years ago. Great perch fishing = 200-300 pickups on the ice = bucket after bucket of perch leaving the lake every weekend = NO MORE PERCH! or MN panfishing..."Let's get-um while we can boys" one basket after the other until the big ones are all gone or it becomes hard to catch any at all.

The culture is the culture, whether it's a substitance based culture of one of a local nature.


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

Rules are pretty simple guys.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/phpBB/terms.html

THREAD LOCKED


----------

